# When a driver refuses a Driver Awareness Course



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew6_LUKE3mU


It cost them points and a fine. That horrible clip makes you wonder how many times it has happened without being caught on film.


----------



## Spinney (10 Dec 2015)

9 minutes!! 

any chance of pointing out the times of interest?


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

Must admit I fast forwarded during the DRAMATIC MUSIC bit.


----------



## Globalti (10 Dec 2015)

Gawd, it must have taken the Police three months to work out what actually happened in the video.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Dec 2015)

He is such a magnet for trouble! I blame the airzound.

Not sure who the verdict was without due car and attention - the driver carefully maneuvered his car with great attention to knock Droid off on purpose. Still at least he gets a few more hits on his YouTube Channel.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4048899, member: 259"]Warning - it's a Traffic Droid vid! [/QUOTE]
You mean a revenue earning one?


----------



## Globalti (10 Dec 2015)

TBH that cyclist looks an idiot riding around festooned with all those cameras and lights - he's even got a camera stuck out in front on a stick FFS! Does he actually have a job to go to or does he just cruise around all day making imperious gestures at drivers in the hope of provoking them?


----------



## outlash (10 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> That horrible clip makes you wonder how many times it has happened without being caught on film.



Really? I'm sure ol' droid doesn't leave home without his collection of cameras & lights given the amount of videos he has.


----------



## srw (10 Dec 2015)

Looks like the guy being a nobber on Fenchurch Street this morning, except that that particular nobber had a downhill style helmet with chinguard as well as the dark glasses and face mask, and was blowing a whistle every second or so. I assumed it was because he couldn't see where he was going.


----------



## Glow worm (10 Dec 2015)

No matter how he rides, there's never any excuses for deliberately using a vehicle to knock someone off their bike.


----------



## flake99please (10 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> was blowing a whistle every second or so. I assumed it was because he couldn't see where he was going.



Echo location... Dolphins swear by it.


----------



## srw (10 Dec 2015)

Glow worm said:


> No matter how he rides, there's never any excuses for deliberately using a vehicle to knock someone off their bike.


Is that what the video showed? I'm afraid it was tl;dw. The way to avoid being knocked off is to avoid being a nobber.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

outlash said:


> Really? I'm sure ol' droid doesn't leave home without his collection of cameras & lights given the amount of videos he has.



That's the point. You would have to be completely blind or stupid not to notice his cameras, and that driver still tried to kill him for no reason.


----------



## outlash (10 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> that driver still tried to kill him for no reason.



No he didn't.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

The roads are full of knobbers, doesn't mean you can try to kill them. Cabbie wasn't delayed, cyclist did nothing wrong and the driver uses two tons of metal to admonish. Still driving round London, that psycho cabbie.


----------



## Glow worm (10 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Is that what the video showed? I'm afraid it was tl;dw. The way to avoid being knocked off is to avoid being a nobber.



Looked like it to me. That driver is clearly a seriously nasty piece of work. Sorry don't know what tl:dw means.


----------



## srw (10 Dec 2015)

It's like tl;dr but for videos.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Dec 2015)

There's no excuse for knocking someone off their bike. He should've taken the course and been grateful.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> It's like tl;dr but for videos.


And now in helpful translation mode = Too long - Didn't Watch.


----------



## Glow worm (10 Dec 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> And now in helpful translation mode = Too long - Didn't Watch.


 
Ah -cheers 
I'd made the dumb mistake of thinking it might have been something worthwhile!


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

I think if a cabbie gets done for assault he loses his badge, the PCO kick them out. So good job that driver wasn't charged with assault.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

I complained and they said they only accept complaints from passengers. I asked what happens to the complaints from non-passengers. Binned.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

"I waited 3 months after the attempted assault [for] a decision to prosecute," he said.

"it was decided that it would be best for the driver to undergo [a] Driver Safety course offered by 

the police.

"The taxi driver refused to attend. The police called to advise they will now press charges of driving without due care.

"A hearing followed where the driver pleaded not guilty.

"9 months later I attended court for trial as a witness.

"The driver foolishly defended himself - and the verdict?

"Guilty.

"He received 6 points on his licence and £700 in fines and court costs."

- See more at: http://road.cc/content/news/172911-...rately-runs-cyclist-road#sthash.cdAk2oAb.dpuf


----------



## Globalti (10 Dec 2015)

If it's any consolation, Parisian taxi drivers are just as rude and aggressive. We made the mistake of taking one about a km from Porte Maillot to Neuilly once and were staggered at the violence of his rudeness.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

I am massively consoled by that fact.


----------



## liambauckham (10 Dec 2015)

oh my fark! i hope my vids are more entertaining than that!


----------



## winjim (10 Dec 2015)

Piss poor cycling with entirely predictable consequences.


----------



## outlash (10 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I complained and they said they only accept complaints from passengers. I asked what happens to the complaints from non-passengers. Binned.



They have a point. Why would they accept complaints from someone who wasn't there, doesn't use black cabs and not even a resident of London? You're complaining based on watching an edited video on the internet by someone who's certifiable.


----------



## Dommo (10 Dec 2015)

Ok... so it's Droid... but I don't understand how that is anything other than dangerous driving. Driving without due care surely suggests a lack of attention? This was quite clearly a deliberate attempt to take him out.


----------



## winjim (10 Dec 2015)

Dommo said:


> Ok... so it's Droid... but I don't understand how that is anything other than dangerous driving. Driving without due care surely suggests a lack of attention? This was quite clearly a deliberate attempt to take him out.


Or it was a move to the left to allow space for oncoming traffic with the assumption that the cyclist on the nearside would do the same.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

outlash said:


> They have a point. Why would they accept complaints from someone who wasn't there, doesn't use black cabs and not even a resident of London?



I was there, use black cabs and live in London.


----------



## Dommo (10 Dec 2015)

winjim said:


> Or it was a move to the left to allow space for oncoming traffic with the assumption that the cyclist on the nearside would do the same.



Come on? Seriously? They were obviously having a bit of argy bargy, given what you can see. It's hard to say what was going on before that, but the bit on the junction starts with Droid apparently waving on the taxi who then barrels past and jams on (for no apparent reason?)

The knocking him off was totally deliberate. Irrelevant of any words said, gestures made etc, deliberately using a vehicle as a weapon surely has to be taken more seriously?


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (10 Dec 2015)

Love the music.


----------



## Banjo (10 Dec 2015)

The cab driver has anger management problems that much is clear.
What isnt clear due to editing is what got him so angry in the first place.

IMHO droid is a complete p-ick who goes round winding people up to get what he considers good video footage.The amount of bad feeling generated must make London just that little bit more dangerous for cyclists.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 Dec 2015)

Banjo said:


> IMHO droid is a complete p-ick who goes round winding people up to get what he considers good video footage.The amount of bad feeling generated must make London just that little bit more dangerous for cyclists.



This, so much this. It is clear that he makes videos to earn, hence the monetisation of his YouTube channel.

But still, it's no excuse for using a vehicle as a weapon. If you got into an argument with a pedestrian, and threw your bicycle at them, I'm sure there'd be complaints! It also highlights at how angry people do get on the roads.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Dec 2015)

liambauckham said:


> oh my fark! i hope my vids are more entertaining than that!



Sorry to break it to you.........


----------



## fatblokish (10 Dec 2015)

How does he manage without a downward facing camera carried by a drone? Missing a trick, that fella...


----------



## outlash (10 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I was there, use black cabs and live in London.



Uh-huh....


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Dec 2015)

Droid took a dive.

I'd have given him a yellow card.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew6_LUKE3mU
> 
> 
> It cost them points and a fine. That horrible clip makes you wonder how many times it has happened without being caught on film.




I'm glad he did refuse it, otherwise he wouldn't have got the penalty points he richly deserved.

GC


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

It says so in the screen cap. The one you just posted.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

sonofthewinds is traffic droid.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

Cos he and I have an arrangement, every post on this thread is another Lady Godiva in his skyrocket.


----------



## jayonabike (10 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Cos he and I have an arrangement, every post on this thread is another Lady Godiva in his skyrocket.


That wouldn't surprise me, you're both an annoying addition to the Internet.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Dec 2015)

Which of my posts do you take exception to old darling? Don't let it fester, speak up, nothing to be scared of!


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Dec 2015)

flake99please said:


> Echo location... Dolphins swear by it.



Sounds batty to me


----------



## Lemond (12 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Which of my posts do you take exception to old darling? Don't let it fester, speak up, nothing to be scared of!



All of them?


----------



## glenn forger (12 Dec 2015)

Then I reckon it's time you went to the police. This stalking and harassment every time I force you to read my posts is becoming beyond the pale. Cyber bullying, plain and simple.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Dec 2015)

On Wednesday, driver David Phillips, 46, was fined £500, ordered to pay an extra £200 costs and had his licence endorsed with six points after magistrates found him guilty of careless driving.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ile-cycling-campaigner-off-bike-a3135406.html


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4049667, member: 259"]Could you _please _add a mention to your first post saying this is a link to a TrafficDroid video on YouTube.

I would never had clicked on it if I'd known it was giving that idiot some income. @Moderators ?[/QUOTE]
Check what a cookie, brightcove, is uploading.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Dec 2015)

I'm not sure at what point the cyclist was riding like a.nobber? I saw when the driver drove like a nobber though. 

Also, not sure what cyclist having or not having a job has got anything to do with the accident? Shrugs.


----------



## Globalti (12 Dec 2015)

The cyclist has taken his act beyond what most people would consider normal or reasonable; by all means wear a helmet cam or use a dash cam but to festoon yourself with cameras and lights as he does, begins to look like paranoia to me or even paranoid schizophrenia, since he seems to have an unreal view of his relationship with the world around him. As somebody else wrote above, his provocation of London's taxi drivers, a close-knit and notoriously "conservative" community, is doing nothing to improve relations between taxi drivers and cyclists and I'm sorry to say this but the fact that he's black won't help London cabbies to love him any more; I used to know a London cabbie quite well and I shudder to think what he must be saying about Traffic Droid in the cabbies' tea shelter or wherever they gather to gossip.

I don't know how Youtube works but is it possible that he's earning quite decent cash from the hits on his videos?


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Dec 2015)

Globalti said:


> The cyclist has taken his act beyond what most people would consider normal or reasonable; by all means wear a helmet cam or use a dash cam but to festoon yourself with cameras and lights as he does, begins to look like paranoia to me or even paranoid schizophrenia, since he seems to have an unreal view of his relationship with the world around him. As somebody else wrote above, his provocation of London's taxi drivers, a close-knit and notoriously "conservative" community, is doing nothing to improve relations between taxi drivers and cyclists and I'm sorry to say this but the fact that he's black won't help London cabbies to love him any more; I used to know a London cabbie quite well and I shudder to think what he must be saying about Traffic Droid in the cabbies' tea shelter or wherever they gather to gossip.
> 
> I don't know how Youtube works but is it possible that he's earning quite decent cash from the hits on his videos?



I agree with you up to a point, but ultimately this clip is cut-and-dried. The cabbie knocked him off his bike.


----------



## Origamist (13 Dec 2015)

Well, I did tell you...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-justice-league-of-camera-cyclist-ride-out.179836/post-3868398

It's just that the cabbie's hubris brought about the court appearance.


----------



## liambauckham (13 Dec 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Sorry to break it to you.........



ha ha ha you cheeky **** ;-)


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2015)

_!Droid, who submits up to 20 videos a week to police from his daily eight mile commute through central London, says he was so scared after the taxi incident released last week, he avoided the route or walked along the pavement instead for two weeks afterwards."_

*Traffic Droid: I'm no vigilante*
http://road.cc/content/news/173007-traffic-droid-im-no-vigilante


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> _!Droid, who submits up to 20 videos a week to police from his daily eight mile commute through central London, says he was so scared after the taxi incident released last week, he avoided the route or walked along the pavement instead for two weeks afterwards."_
> 
> *Traffic Droid: I'm no vigilante*
> http://road.cc/content/news/173007-traffic-droid-im-no-vigilante


Mr Droid has an eight mile daily commute through central London and finds 20 things per week he wants to report to police - that's 4 per day.

I have a nine-mile commute through central London (that's both ways) which I do two or three times per week. On a typical day I don't see anything resembling dangerous driving or cycling, have never had anyone trying to knock me off, and I can't remember the last time I've seen anything bad enough to want to report it to the police. I think I'm a reasonably observant rider, and I'm certainly assertive.

I wonder whether Mr Droid has ever considered whether the common factor isn't actually the drivers he encounters?


----------



## Globalti (14 Dec 2015)

I've known a couple of characters like him in recent years; one was a neighbour who I think was just bloody-minded. He was always in conflict with authority and had files of letters to and from various organisations, mostly the Council, on a wide range of subjects that had vexed him over the years. The other, also a neighbour, was a diagnosed paranoid schizophrenic and he had spent most of his adult life antagonising the local fly fishing association and the courts, he was a clever man who would always represent himself in court and always ran rings around the magistrates and the plaintiff's lawyers. Then on the seventh attempt they brought in a big gun from Manchester, won their case and were awarded £60,000, meaning his cottage was taken from him and following a spell in hospital (the event unsettled him badly, as it would anybody) he ended up incarcerated in a men's home in Blackpoool, fat, pale and unfit and doped to the eyeballs like the characters in Cuckoo's Nest. The Establishment has a way of getting you in the end if you irritate them.

I reckon Traffic Droid needs to watch out and wind his neck in or somebody will get him one day. The next "off" at the hands of a taxi driver might not be a harmless dab of the foot and roll to the ground and he isn't exactly difficult to spot.


----------



## Arrowfoot (14 Dec 2015)

I met the Droid once somewhere along Oxford Street coming out of a coffeeshop. He was setting up his gear and we chatted. Seemed to be nice guy but certainly excessive, no make that obsessive. We are all eccentric in some ways but I have no doubt that he must upset enough people along the way. The cabbie however was very deliberate in his action and totally unacceptable. I am actually surprised that the Police suggested Driving awareness course when the intention is very clear. Interestingly the cabbie dug his own hole. What a champ and with a video at hand.


----------



## glenn forger (14 Dec 2015)

I'm not sure how the cyclist's riding style causes drivers to use mobile phones, which is the bulk of the incidents he reports and squares with the half a dozen people I'd see on the phone on a 8 mile London commute.


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I'm not sure how the cyclist's riding style causes drivers to use mobile phones, which is the bulk of the incidents he reports and squares with the half a dozen people I'd see on the phone on a 8 mile London commute.


Really? I don't often see drivers on phones. But then I'm focussing on having fun, keeping safe and looking at the road ahead, rather than on peering into car windows.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Really? I don't often see drivers on phones. But then I'm focussing on having fun, keeping safe and looking at the road ahead, rather than on peering into car windows.




On my daily commute through SE London, I see it all the time. It is a massive problem and drivers just don't seem to care that it's illegal.


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> On my daily commute through SE London, I see it all the time. *It is a massive problem* and drivers just don't seem to care that it's illegal.


Is it really?

Does anyone have any hard facts rather than suppositions?


----------



## Snorrarcisco (14 Dec 2015)

As a driver I see them all the time especially on motorways. As a pedestrian I notice them too. As a cyclist? I blooming petrified so i just keep my eyes on the road. Doesn't help when I am afraid of cars as a cyclist but no fear as a pedestrian!!!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Is it really?
> 
> Does anyone have any hard facts rather than suppositions?




When people are not paying attention to driving and the road rather then reading a text or making a call the yes it is a problem. I have lost count of the times I have seen a driver inadvertently swerve or nearly cause an accident and in fact cause accidents because they were using their phones. One not so long back when the person driving was using their phone and didn't stop in time and went into the back of another car. It's all very easy to see from a bike, I saw it and could see it was going to happen.


----------



## Dommo (14 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Is it really?
> 
> Does anyone have any hard facts rather than suppositions?



Seriously? I CBA going and digging out all of the articles about the numbers of people getting caught on their phones whilst driving - go and google it for your "hard facts." A single person killed, whether on foot, bike or car because someone decides that they don't need to give driving their full attention is one too many. 

As for your comment about not seeing dangerous behaviour on your commute, I suggest maybe pay more attention... On my daily commute into London I see someone doing something dumb/illegal/dangerous pretty much on every ride (not limited to drivers...)


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2015)

> Official figures show mobile phones pose the biggest accident risk to drivers.
> 
> The Department for Transport said that of 88 deaths caused by distractions in 2012, 17 were due to mobile use – a higher death rate than other in-car causes.


With apologies for the link to the Express, here it is...
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/490393/Mobile-phone-use-the-biggest-cause-of-road-fatalities

And a different report...


> Department for Transport figures reveal that 378 accidents specifically involving mobile phone use were reported in 2012 — more than any year on record. Those accidents resulted in 548 casualties, including 17 deaths.
> 
> But motoring experts say that this figure gives a false impression of the true scale of the problem, as many cases involving phones are classed instead as an "in-vehicle distraction". In-vehicle distractions led to 9,012 accidents and 196 deaths between 2010 and 2012.


http://www.fleetnews.co.uk/news/201...iggest-killer-on-british-roads-by-2015/53049/
(Note the change of time-period. That second paragraph is over 3 years, not just one!)

I'm not claiming that phoning-while-driving isn't prevalent - clearly it is. I'm also not saying it's safe - there's enough evidence around that any sort of distraction increases risk. I'm asking whether it's really dangerous enough for cyclists to get concerned about - and in particular whether Mr Droid's time couldn't be better spent elsewhere, like on a nice relaxing massage. The evidence suggests that it isn't really. The total number of deaths caused by driver distraction is less than 100 per year, which means that other factors (speed, poor maintenance, carelessness, alcohol) are more important.

This article is pretty good. It points out that there is a negative correlation between the growth in mobile phone use and road injuries.


----------



## Dommo (14 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> whether Mr Droid's time couldn't be better spent elsewhere



I don't think anyone is disputing that one


----------



## boydj (14 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> I'm not claiming that phoning-while-driving isn't prevalent - clearly it is. I'm also not saying it's safe - there's enough evidence around that any sort of distraction increases risk. I'm asking whether it's really dangerous enough for cyclists to get concerned about - and in particular whether Mr Droid's time couldn't be better spent elsewhere, like on a nice relaxing massage. The evidence suggests that it isn't really. The total number of deaths caused by driver distraction is less than 100 per year, which means that other factors (speed, poor maintenance, carelessness, alcohol) are more important.



For a cyclist, phone users are very high on the list of potential dangers. They might not be the biggest cause of deaths, but they are up there as potential threats.


----------



## andyoxon (14 Dec 2015)

As others have said, despite Droid's unusual enthusiasm for the bike application of all things GoPro, I really can't see how a bit of a fine and a few points fits with the apparent intent of the taxi driver's manoeuvres on the YouTube vid.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2015)

Will it soon be live transmissions? 
Now EE have released one.


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2015)

boydj said:


> For a cyclist, phone users are very high on the list of potential dangers. They might not be the biggest cause of deaths, but they are up there as potential threats.


This is exactly the sort of "it's obvious" comment I'm trying to challenge. Sometimes the obvious things really are dangerous (and this _might_ be one of them, but I'm not convinced yet). Sometimes the obvious things are really not at all dangerous, and sometimes the obvious risk mitigants are actually completely useless.

I think that Mr Droid's videos are one of those things that make things worse - both because he seems intent on winding drivers up, and because he paints the risk of cycling in London as far higher than it actually is.

Please don't make me post @jo from the other place's article again.....


----------



## boydj (14 Dec 2015)

My post was based on experience and observation. The evidence, including being 'brushed' while stopped at lights, by a phone-using driver, may be anecdotal, but it's more than just 'it's obvious'.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4056099, member: 259"]I can barely wait. Will they do a version onna stick? 

I don't care what the idiot records and posts on YouTube, I don't want to see any more of it, I certainly don't want to contribute to this poltroon's earning stream, and if someone on here, like @glenn forger, links to it, they should say what it is so I don't have to.[/QUOTE]
He'll get staff discount(BT technician) as well. Why it got placed in General Cycling, other than viewing figures is lost on me, using the thread title.


----------



## glenn forger (14 Dec 2015)

andyoxon said:


> As others have said, despite Droid's unusual enthusiasm for the bike application of all things GoPro, I really can't see how a bit of a fine and a few points fits with the apparent intent of the taxi driver's manoeuvres on the YouTube vid.



PCO have been receiving links to the footage and complaints about the driver but I dunno if they even accept complaints from non-passengers. The never used to.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2015)

He's a "hero to cyclists" it appears. Bottom of first column


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (14 Dec 2015)

Globalti said:


> I don't know how Youtube works but is it possible that he's earning quite decent cash from the hits on his videos?



http://socialblade.com/youtube/user/sonofthewindsinc

Depending on trends etc, he can be earning a few k per year from it.

Some of the popular people on YouTube are earning hundreds of thousands.


----------



## benb (15 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> This is exactly the sort of "it's obvious" comment I'm trying to challenge. Sometimes the obvious things really are dangerous (and this _might_ be one of them, but I'm not convinced yet).



Push off to pistonheads if you think mobile phone use isn't a dangerous problem.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-33347363
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mobile-phone-related-car-crashes-6717471
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ages-woman-d-met-online-jailed-21-months.html
http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Lor...ist-A38-near/story-27991629-detail/story.html


----------



## srw (15 Dec 2015)

benb said:


> Push off to pistonheads if you think mobile phone use isn't a dangerous problem.


I didn't say that's what I think. I said I'm not convinced that mobile phone use is the massive scourge that it's made out to be. It's a matter of prioritisation - should we spend time focussing on mobile phone use that would be better spent elsewhere?


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4056486, member: 45"]I don't think he's in it for the money. He's just an eccentric, and we'd be a boring world without them. He does some good, he does some bad. He's entertaining.[/QUOTE]

I agree. The guy is "crazy as in OCD" with 8 cameras and there are certainly better ways of making money with less much effort. He does however bring a lot of education and value to the streets of London though his approach needs correction. I do remember seeing videos of him admonishing fellow cyclists for their conduct.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4056486, member: 45"]I don't think he's in it for the money.[/QUOTE]

If he wasn't in it for money, he would have advertisements turned off on his videos.

Although, I will say he's not the most irritating person on YouTube.


----------



## glenn forger (15 Dec 2015)

He's got cameras sticking out all over the place and a driver either didn't notice them or didn't care and tried to kill him, then pleaded not guilty. If it was a rider without cameras it would not have gone anywhere near court, and it wouldn't have done in this case had the driver accepted the course. So a meat head driver has now paid a fairly hefty financial penalty and thousands of drivers have realised that using cars as weapons is not a good idea.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4056599, member: 45"]He was doing it long before the ads started. If I was in his position I wouldn't turn the ads off, would you?[/QUOTE]

I don't get quite so many views as him. But yes, the adverts on my YouTube channel are turned off. I don't want money from them, and I hate watching adverts.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Dec 2015)

glenn forger said:


> He's got cameras sticking out all over the place and a driver either didn't notice them or didn't care and tried to kill him, then pleaded not guilty. If it was a rider without cameras it would not have gone anywhere near court, and it wouldn't have done in this case had the driver accepted the course. So a meat head driver has now paid a fairly hefty financial penalty and thousands of drivers have realised that using cars as weapons is not a good idea.



Having his ability to drive a cab removed would have been even better.


----------



## benb (15 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> I didn't say that's what I think. I said I'm not convinced that mobile phone use is the massive scourge that it's made out to be. It's a matter of prioritisation - should we spend time focussing on mobile phone use that would be better spent elsewhere?



Well seeing as it's been proven that mobile phone use impairs your judgement at least as much as being over the drink drive limit, I think it's you who needs to convince us that it's not worth the police expending resources on it.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4056599, member: 45"]He was doing it long before the ads started. If I was in his position I wouldn't turn the ads off, would you?[/QUOTE]

http://socialblade.com/youtube/user/pewdiepie

Maybe if I was in that position I would leave them on though


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (15 Dec 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> I agree. The guy is "crazy as in OCD" with 8 cameras and there are certainly better ways of making money with less much effort. *He does however bring a lot of education and value to the streets of London* though his approach needs correction. I do remember seeing videos of him admonishing fellow cyclists for their conduct.



I'd watch his videos to see how not to cycle in urban traffic - and the only value he brings is comedic.


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Dec 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> I'd watch his videos to see how not to cycle in urban traffic - and the only value he brings is comedic.



The guy had a crash where he sustained couple of broken ribs and hurt his back. The motorist however was placed on an Awareness course. He then took it upon himself to get things fixed. He averages 200 police warnings plus a couple of prosecutions every year since then. I am sure the Police must have reasonable course to act on these complaints. If there was no merit they would have applied to have him treated as a vextatious character and obtained an order to no longer pursue his complaints. 

Clearly some of the 200 each year would have corrected their driving behaviour towards other cyclists and probably saved some of us from life threatening situations. Surely it does amount to some good. 

The education in this regard are for those who flout the law. And yes he is "crazy" and not likely to get an MBE.


----------

